# MM-Sources 2.6.5 and no X !

## Radiohead-79

Hi !

I recently updated my mm-sources...after I rebootet it said "failed to calculate module dependencies" and my gdm wasn´t coming up anymore...

I tried to use startx then, but it then switches black and I don´t have any control over my computer...can´t do strg+alt+del and no strg+alt+f2 or something like that.

After this I also tried building the kernel using genkernel....still nothing...

Anyone who can help me? Let me know if you need further information...

Thanx in advance!

Jim

----------

## joki

did you do:

```

$mount /boot

$emerge mm-sources

$rm /usr/src/linux

$ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.x-mm /usr/src/linux

$cd /usr/src/linux

$make menuconfig

$make && make modules && make modules_install

$cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.xx-mmx

$nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

if you have a nvidia-card you have to do this right after:

```

$emerge nvidia-kernel

$etc-update

```

----------

## Radiohead-79

O yeah I did....I forgot to mention....but I have an Nvidia Card and also re-emerged the nvidia-kernel as well as the nvidia-glx stuff...

----------

## joki

did you compile everything into your kernel or do you have more modules than nvidia?

----------

## rockfly

there is a problem with the 2.5.6-rc1-mm1 sources and the nvidia drivers.

in one of the mm1 patches it brakes nvidia-kernel modules.

look here

for the problem and a sollution, try the love-sources

----------

## Radiohead-79

Thanx guys...I now re-emerged my mm-sources (2.6.4-r2)....I am quit happy with them and I'll no longer try using rc sources  :Smile: 

Thx for your help!

----------

